# [SOLVED] xulrunner-1.9.2-r2 problem z kompilacją

## mistix

Witam wszystkich próbuję już od jakiegoś czasu zainstalować paczkę jak w temacie, ale no cóż nie wiem co jest i podejrzewam jakiś błąd w paczce czy samej aplikacji. A teraz troszkę logów:

```
paludis 0.44.2

Paludis build information:

    Compiler:

        CXX:                   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ 4.3.4

        CXXFLAGS:               -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -mssse3

        LDFLAGS:               -Wl,-O1

        DATE:                  2010-03-09T18:03:22+0100

    Libraries:

        C++ Library:           GNU libstdc++ 20090804

    Paths:

        DATADIR:               /usr/share

        LIBDIR:                /usr/lib64

        LIBEXECDIR:            /usr/libexec

        SYSCONFDIR:            /etc

        PYTHONINSTALLDIR:      

        RUBYINSTALLDIR:        

System:

    Linux bodhi 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Thu Jan 14 21:56:14 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Reduced Privs:

    reduced_uid:               1000

    reduced_uid->name:         mistix

    reduced_uid->dir:          /home/mistix

    reduced_gid:               1000

    reduced_gid->name:         mistix

Environment:

    Format:                    paludis

    Config dir:                /etc/paludis

    World file:                /var/db/pkg/world

Repository installed-virtuals:

    format:                    installed_virtuals

    root:                      /

Repository virtuals:

    format:                    virtuals

Repository installed:

    format:                    vdb

    location:                  /var/db/pkg

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    eapi_when_unknown:         0

    names_cache:               /var/db/pkg/.cache/names

    provides_cache:            /var/db/pkg/.cache/provides

    root:                      /

Repository gentoo:

    format:                    ebuild

    location:                  /usr/portage

    append_repository_name_to_write_cache: true

    binary_destination:        false

    binary_keywords:           

    binary_uri_prefix:         

    builddir:                  /var/tmp/paludis

    cache:                     /usr/portage/metadata/cache

    distdir:                   /home/mistix/.distfiles

    eapi_when_unknown:         0

    eapi_when_unspecified:     0

    eclassdirs:                /usr/portage/eclass

    ignore_deprecated_profiles: false

    layout:                    traditional

    names_cache:               /usr/portage/.cache/names

    newsdir:                   /usr/portage/metadata/news

    profile_eapi_when_unspecified: 0

    profile_layout:            traditional

    profiles:                  /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0

    securitydir:               /usr/portage/metadata/glsa

    setsdir:                   /usr/portage/sets

    sync:                      rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    sync_options:              

    use_manifest:              use

    write_cache:               /var/cache/paludis/metadata

    Package information:

        app-admin/eselect-compiler: (none)

        app-shells/bash:       4.1_p2

        dev-java/java-config:  2.1.10

        dev-lang/python:       2.5.4-r2 2.6.4-r1 3.1.1-r1

        dev-python/pycrypto:   (none)

        dev-util/ccache:       (none)

        dev-util/cmake:        2.8.0-r2

        dev-util/confcache:    (none)

        sys-apps/baselayout:   2.0.1

        sys-apps/openrc:       0.6.0-r1

        sys-apps/sandbox:      2.2

        sys-devel/autoconf:    2.13 2.65

        sys-devel/automake:    1.10.3 1.11.1 1.4_p6-r1 1.5 1.7.9-r1 1.9.6-r2

        sys-devel/binutils:    2.20.1

        sys-devel/gcc:         4.3.4 4.4.3

        sys-devel/gcc-config:  1.4.1

        sys-devel/libtool:     2.2.6b

        virtual/os-headers:    2.6.33 (for sys-kernel/linux-headers::installed)

No packages were specified on the command line, so detailed information is not

available (Paludis can display detailed information for both installed and

installable packages).

So if you're reporting a bug in cat/pkg, use 'paludis --info cat/pkg' instead.
```

A tu główny błąd w paczce:

```
config.status: creating libffi.pc

config.status: creating fficonfig.h

config.status: linking src/x86/ffitarget.h to include/ffitarget.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing include commands

config.status: executing src commands

>>> Done src_configure

>>> Starting builtin_saveenv

>>> Done builtin_saveenv

>>> Completed ebuild phases loadenv configure saveenv

>>> Running ebuild phases loadenv compile saveenv as paludisbuild:paludisbuild...

>>> Starting builtin_loadenv

>>> Done builtin_loadenv

>>> Starting src_compile

make -j4 --quiet

nsinstall.c

pathsub.c

Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>

Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>

Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]

'import site' failed; use -v for traceback

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../toolkit/xre/make-platformini.py", line 3, in <module>

    from optparse import OptionParser

ImportError: No module named optparse

make[3]: *** [export] Error 1

make[2]: *** [export_tier_base] Error 2

make[1]: *** [tier_base] Error 2

make: *** [default] Error 2

/usr/libexec/paludis/utils/emake: emake returned error 2

!!! ERROR in net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r4::gentoo:

!!! In default_src_compile at line 27

!!! emake failed

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * default_src_compile (/usr/libexec/paludis/2/src_compile.bash:27)

!!!    * src_compile (/usr/libexec/paludis/2/src_compile.bash:33)

!!!    * ebuild_f_compile (/usr/libexec/paludis/2/src_compile.bash:56)

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:616)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:644)

diefunc: making ebuild PID 24641 exit with error

die trap: exiting with error.

Install error:

  * In program /usr/bin/paludis -i world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When installing 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r4:1.9::gentoo' replacing { 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r2:1.9::installed' }:

  * When running an ebuild command on 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r4:1.9::gentoo':

  * Install failed for 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r4:1.9::gentoo'

```

Próbowałem również ustawiać PYTHONHOME na /usr/lib64/python2.6/ bo takiego akurat używam, ale to niestety nic nie dało. A i muszę dodać, że na początku kompilacji mam też takie błąd:

```
 * Running autoheader ...                                                [ !! ]

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz przez emerge.

----------

## mistix

No cóż wolałbym jednak tego nie robić zważywszy, że nie używałem go od około 2 lat  :Smile: 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.7.1  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -nsplugin -source" 34,609 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r4 [1.9.2-r2] USE="alsa java wifi -custom-optimization -dbus -debug -gnome -libnotify -startup-notification -system-sqlite%" 0 kB [?=>0]

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 34,609 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.22 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

- app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-3.1.4-r1 (masked by: PUEL license(s))

A copy of the 'PUEL' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/PUEL'.

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18-r1 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

- games-fps/enemy-territory-2.60b (masked by: RTCW-ETEULA license(s))

A copy of the 'RTCW-ETEULA' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/RTCW-ETEULA'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Paludis tylko udaje, ze jest zgodny z portage. Nie raz nie potrafi czegos zbudowac gdzie emerge to po prostu robi. Z licencjami idz na latwizne, dodaj

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

Do make.conf

----------

## Garrappachc

A eselect python nie linkuje jak trzeba?

----------

## mistix

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2'

make[3]: `config/Makefile' is up to date.

make[3]: `build/Makefile' is up to date.

make[3]: `probes/Makefile' is up to date.

make[3]: `memory/jemalloc/Makefile' is up to date.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config'

nsinstall.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o host_nsinstall.o -c -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -pipe -fPIC -Wno-return-type -w -DXP_UNIX -O3  -DUNICODE -D_UNICODE  -I. -I. -I../dist/include -I../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/nss      -I/usr/include/nspr nsinstall.c

pathsub.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o host_pathsub.o -c -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -pipe -fPIC -Wno-return-type -w -DXP_UNIX -O3  -DUNICODE -D_UNICODE  -I. -I. -I../dist/include -I../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/include/nspr -I/usr/include/nss      -I/usr/include/nspr pathsub.c

rm -f nfspwd

cp nfspwd.pl nfspwd

chmod +x nfspwd

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o nsinstall -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -pipe -fPIC -Wno-return-type -w -DXP_UNIX -O3  -DUNICODE -D_UNICODE  host_nsinstall.o host_pathsub.o  

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 ../mozilla-config.h ./nsStaticComponents.h  ../dist/include

rm -f ../config/final-link-comps ../config/final-link-libs ../config/final-link-comp-names

rm -f ../dist/bin/chrome/chromelist.txt

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R nsinstall ../dist/bin

/usr/bin/python2.5 ../toolkit/xre/make-platformini.py --print-buildid > buildid

Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>

Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>

Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]

'import site' failed; use -v for traceback

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../toolkit/xre/make-platformini.py", line 3, in <module>

    from optparse import OptionParser

ImportError: No module named optparse

make[3]: *** [export] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config'

make[2]: *** [export_tier_base] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2'

make[1]: *** [tier_base] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5296:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.18"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r5/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
```

To krzyczy emerge

----------

## mistix

Dobra już wiem co było nie tak, okazało się, że xulrunner chciał korzystać z pythona2.5. Podlinkowałem go pod 2.6 i wszystko ruszyło jak trzeba.

----------

